# Ever been Bike-jacked?



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Meaning having your bike stolen from you while you were on it?
I'm curious about this as I have come close a couple of times. Well maybe it was just paranoia......

Just recently at a public skatepark that is in a not so nice area. Scary after dark but fairly safe during the day. So we're hanging out and I pull off to the side to rest. A Mex...errr I mean Hispanic kid comes up and starts asking questions about my bike. He asked me how much it was worth like 3 times which I thought was kind of fishy. He kept looking away at his buddies and back at me. I look around and realize that there are 4 or 5 of them that keep getting closer and forming a semi-circle around me. Just cut him off in mid-question and rode off. Grabbed the kid and we bailed, lickety split. "Why are we leaving in such a huff Dad?" "Just get in the car and hurry up." :eekster: 

Second one was many moons ago. I was riding my XC bike down a gravel path in Zion Illinois. This path goes through some pretty rough neighborhoods but I rode it alot commuting to work. Riding along and a group of about 8 to 10 blac...errrr African-American kids are walking towards me. As I get closer I hear one of them say "Hey wanna get a bike?" I went waaaay off the trail to stay out of arms reach and just hauled until they were out of sight.


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

No I never been in that situation, I didn't even know thats possible.

btw, you might consider wearing a boxer under your gloves


----------



## jtotheostotheh (Oct 12, 2007)

Nope. My friend almost had it happen to him on a motorcycle though. This guy grabbed him while he was stopped at a light...he slammed the throttle and held on and drug the guy for a few feet before he let go. Crazy stuff.


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

I have had a carload of thieves go past me and turn the corner way ahead of me and then stopped and got out. Thing is.....I spoted them before they spot me. Easy to avoid that one. My bike has $3,500 into it which makes me a target and is a easy turnaround for junkies or any thug hurting for cash. Best thing is carry some kind of equalizer, stay alert on whats going on around you and avoid engaging people you don't trust. Wear a helmet too, then they have to fight a guy wearing a helmet. I wear a skate helmet myself.


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Maybe it is your racism that leads you to believe you are about to be a victim?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah this has happened to me a couple of times at the skatep[ark... not a really respected area.

this kid kept asking me what i would do if my bike was stolen, i saw a couple of them walking over, i said "my dad works with the perth crime squad and my bike has a sattellite chip in it." They believed it and walked off, needless to say i buggered off pretty quickly after that.,


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Never had that happen to me but if I did I'd jack them up....or not...maybe...not...



Hey gdurt did you get my PM?

Tim


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

I had a few attempts when I was younger , one time a guy pulled a gun and said something to the effect of "Yo that's my bike punk" of course I rode off .

Same thing happened a few years later on Pier 39 late at night and we had 3 gentlemen of African American decent chase us on foot as we road away , then they tried to "sneak ' up on us a bit further down the pier and one of them almost got dumped into the water !!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

I never tell people how much my bike is actually worth. I will always say about 400-500bucks. I always toss in "its not worth much because I've beaten the sh*t out of it, see all the dents and scratches..." 

Whenever resting or not on my bike I never let her get out of my reach. In nicer areas where I live and need to go in- I flip the bike upside down and adjust my BB7's to locked. (1 major upside to BB7's!) And attach my helmet to my front wheel.

Bike theives suck big time. I hope you get your bike back. I can count on 2 hands how many bikes I've lost over the years.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

If any body i dont know asks, my bike is worthless. Actualy it doesnt even work...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> I had a few attempts when I was younger , one time a guy pulled a gun and said something to the effect of "Yo that's my bike punk" of course I rode off .
> 
> Same thing happened a few years later on Pier 39 late at night and we had 3 gentlemen of African American decent chase us on foot as we road away , then they tried to "sneak ' up on us a bit further down the pier and one of them almost got dumped into the water !!


He pulled a gun and you rode off???!!! That's really stupid. Why take a chance with your life?

Tim


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

tibug said:


> He pulled a gun and you rode off???!!! That's really stupid. Why take a chance with your life?
> 
> Tim


I wouldn't mind getting shot.
If I died, Im Tupac.
And If I lived I'd be 50 Cent!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

if some one ask me if how much my bike is worth, i say more then your life. people dont really get down like that around here and if they really want your bike and you really dont want them to have your bike there is no running, it leads to gettin down. but hey gotta love it.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

My fo-fo makes sure all yo kids don't grow!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I politely refuse when someone asks if they can see my bike, unless I am with buddies that can chase him down.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

some interesting ppl getting close but you just keep riden


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I cant say that I have and I dont reckon I ever want to have to experience it. Ive had a bike stolen from elementary school when I lived in Florida but nothin more than that (knock on wood)


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Brass knuckles.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> I wouldn't mind getting shot.
> If I died, Im Tupac.
> And If I lived I'd be 50 Cent!


Fitty Cent - Doorag - 2 Pac Wigga 4 Life hahahahahahaa


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Yeah, I had a white... errr WHITE guy try to jack a bike I was selling. He stole two other high end bikes in the area.

I had a white... errr fat white dude try to grab my Addict.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

never been jacked but i have recovered a friends jacked bike. i accidently broke his lever blade working on something on his bike. being in 8th grade and broke i used my intuition and put a blade off some stripped out lever i had sitting around. well about a week later i see a bike that looked like my friends upon closer inspection i notice it his beecause the lever perch did not match the blade what so ever needless to say i told him to give my buddies bike to me he refused and kept saying stuff like well lets call him then it lead to o i found it in a bush. was a pain to ride home with 2 bikes though


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

back when i was younger and rode bmx other young punks would try sometimes.
one time i took a weak suckerpunch to the back of the head.
and some kid said "i got a blade on me".
but i just rode off and they didn't chase.

my advice:
just ride fast if you're in a tough neighborhood.
if you have to slow down or stop, be aware of your surroundings.
being aware of your surroundings in general is a good habit.
and don't let your surroundings become a bunch of people you don't know.
know when to run, when to fight, and when to give in.
if they have a weapon your bike isn't worth your life.


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

tibug said:


> Hey gdurt did you get my PM?


Yeah, Did you not receive my e-mail? Let me know and I'll send it again.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a bunch of kids ask how much my bike was and I told them not much it was a huffy. This was a bad bad end of town on an old forgotten skatepark.

They were acting really suspicious. It's a very bad neighborhood but I always figured I was down there enough to be recognized, and people wouldn't mess with me.

Needless to say I was down there last Friday night and I got shot at. The bullet hit my vehicle about a foot from my head. No joke. It hit a light that is on top of the roof (running light).

I'll never ride that park again.


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Yeah, I had a white... errr WHITE guy try to jack a bike I was selling. He stole two other high end bikes in the area.
> 
> I had a white... errr fat white dude try to grab my Addict.


lol But really, nothing puts me on edge like a group of White teens. My experience has been that I can predict what a Black, Hispanic and maybe Asian groups of teens do. A White group of teens and what they do are generally erratic, harder to predict. I speak in very general terms here.

Strauss - Ya, that happens. Guns are a gang thing mostly. Good it missed you. My guess is, it was not you that did anything, or that they wanted you dead, just capped one at you because they suck. Then again, I don't know you and maybe your a rival gang leader.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think this thread needs to be shut down... Just racial profiling and speculation.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think this thread needs to be shut down... Just racial profiling and speculation.


what's wrong with that?


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

holy ****, strauss...
thats insane.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually, I think you are right.

When I got shot at they had no motive, no reason to, etc etc. I think it was just a sport shooting, for fun, if you will. That's the only sense I can make of it. That and I was the only white boy for miles.

Unfortunately, I do think the fact that I was shot at was because I was white. Thats about the only thing that would make me a target, other than my vehicle which is not that nice but still nicer than most in that area.

However, down there I've had some sketch experiences with my bike and times when I thought that I would either have to run or throw down to make it out of there alive, just because of the attention my bike gets.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> holy ****, strauss...
> thats insane.


Yeah I still don't know what to make of it. I got sick to my stomach when I saw how close the bullet came to my head.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Just to be clear though. I definitely drove my car like a scene right out of gone in 60 seconds. within 1 minute I was out of the ghetto and heading north towards my place on a major highway.

I ran a red light in front of a cop in the process, he did not pursue. I'm not sure if he just didn't notice or if he was on his way to investigate the shooting, either way he was too close to the incident in question (in the neighborhood still) and I wasn't stopping. I figured if I got pulled over that would be the safest thing to happen to me.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Never but I wouldn't have let them either. I wouldn't have imagined anything like that happen here. This is Europe...no urban warfare neighbourhood. We're all social and maybe start a small fight here and there and get outta it with a blue eye... But I've seen something like this happen in Croatia. Theres this hood between three main streets, and it's full of drug dealers, addict kids, white boys, etc. There was like a kid around 7 riding a bmx... I saw him ride a couple of times...he was ok but his bike was overkill...they beat his head badly and pushed him off and took the bike.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I had my mt bike stolen by some snaggle-toothed, white trash cranksters....probably sold it for cheap to buy drugs....really sad part is they were actually related to me.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well don't feel sorry dude. You should've asked to get the bike back... since they're your relatives. And you should tell their parents about what their doing. It'll make the world a better place.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

gdurt said:


> Yeah, Did you not receive my e-mail? Let me know and I'll send it again.


Oh, it was sent to my spam folder, but I found it! Thanks a lot gdurt:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , and good luck not getting bike-jacked!

Muchas gracias!
Tim


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Rb said:


> what's wrong with that?


Some folks have a hard time separating reality from the politically correct dreamworld utopia they wish for.

The reality is that Will and Colossus weren't there to see what we saw and experience what we experienced. Therefore it is really easy for them to sit back on their high horses and play the PC racism card.

If calling a black person black is racist, then I guess I am. And if several black teens openly discussing strong-arm theft of my property, without actually doing it, is racial profiling, well........


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

gdurt said:


> Some folks have a hard time separating reality from the politically correct dreamworld utopia they wish for.
> 
> The reality is that Will and Colossus weren't there to see what we saw and experience what we experienced. Therefore it is really easy for them to sit back on their high horses and play the PC racism card.
> 
> If calling a black person black is racist, then I guess I am. And if several black teens openly discussing strong-arm theft of my property, without actually doing it, is racial profiling, well........


You aren't funny. Why even bother starting to say "black" if you were just going to correct yourself?


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You aren't funny. Why even bother starting to say "black" if you were just going to correct yourself?


Your condescending, holier-than-thou attitude is not funny either Will. 
Some folks have a sense of humor and can see through the PC bullsh*t that clouds so many peoples' eyes.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

Strauss, report the shooting....if ya want


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Lets keep this thread on the topic and forego the stereotyping. 

The question stated was a simple one, "have you ever been bike-jacked?". Not have you ever been bike-jacked by......


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

gdurt said:


> The reality is that Will and Colossus weren't there to see what we saw and experience what we experienced.


I don't really care because it doesn't matter. Nothing happened to you and you have even said that, "maybe it was just paranoia......"

You are a racist.

Why can't racist people in America just be happy with being racist? Why even argue about it?



I have never been bike jacked. You haven't either... by anyone of any race. Why is race even an issue as you made so uncleverly clear in your OP?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

29colosus, im really curious, do you ride dj's or urban on a 29er?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> 29colosus, im really curious, do you ride dj's or urban on a 29er?


no he just screws threads


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

tibug said:


> He pulled a gun and you rode off???!!! That's really stupid. Why take a chance with your life?
> 
> Tim


It was from across the street and still to this day I'll stick to the fact that there no way that guy could have gotten off a clean shot before i rounded the end of the block .


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ive had someone jump out at me from a bush while i was riding home from one of our step ups but i just kept going
i dont know if he wanted my bike or if he was just fooling around but he almost got hit my a car, since he was in a lane...

haha


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

*This should clear up a few things...*


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope, and if I did (and im probably going to get flamed for this) but I carry a knife every where with me so long as its legal IE not school, airport, so they probably wouldnt end up walking away with my bike anyway.


----------



## Mountain biker 41 (Oct 13, 2007)

That vid is rediculous...shows how people dont care about things if they arent theirs


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Mountain biker 41 said:


> That vid is rediculous...shows how people dont care about things if they arent theirs


ya it also shows you not to park your bike in NY. lol


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

The video just goes to show you that your bike is not safe alone. I will never be comfortable locking and leaving it for more than five minutes. I have before using a Onguard U lock and a Onguard cable lock (the one w/steal bands covering the cable). I only carry locks if need to stop inside somewhere where I know no bikes are allowed. Very seldom. Generally, if I can't bring my bike, I don't go there. So many bikes get ripped the cops are tainted by it. They act like you should not of had a bike to be ripped in the first place. Had a bike ripped once and the building security watched with a camera, even zoomed in on him. They did nothing until I reported it. Gave cops some pics from the camera....its like....so what. Anyway, they stole my junk POS cheap K2 I was stupid to buy in the first place. Good riddens. (Not all K2's are crap, mine was.)


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Evil4bc said:


> It was from across the street and still to this day I'll stick to the fact that there no way that guy could have gotten off a clean shot before i rounded the end of the block .


Okay, you were there, you know what happened, I don't.:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## Matago (Jan 25, 2008)

I havnt but i dont dare too catch the train with my bike...


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

Its never happened to me but some one did try to pull my sister off her bike while we were riding around near the bad side of town when I was a little behind her but as soon as I showed up the guy took off, the funny thing is all shes got is a wall-mart bike and the guy didn't have the nuts to try and take my 1000+ dollar mountain bike


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Back when I was a messenger some fool hippy-looking d-bag got up on me when I was leaving a pickup, grabbed my bars and said, "Hey, that's my bike! It got stolen last week!" Now, my messenger rig was unique, to say the least: Rigid Kona with custom DT wheels, Onza pedals and brakes, purple King headset and bars like, maybe, 14" wide, 1.5 City Slickers pumped up to like 100 PSI, extra long Syncros post, etc. So I tell him it isn't his, and he won't let go and keeps telling me he's going to call the cops. Fine, except I have four drivers waiting a block away for all of the work I just finished picking up, all hot, and no time to d!ck around with this fool. So finally I tell him if he doesn't let go, I'm going to pop him. He gets this suuuuuuper smug look on his big hippy, ponytailed head and keeps holding the bars and trying to wrestle the bike from me. To be fair, and not really wanting to kick a hippy's ass in front of the 9er at 11am on a Tuesday, I tell him I'm counting down from 5 and if he doesn't let go, I'm getting physical. Boy, did he look suprised when I gave him a love tap to get his attention after I hit "1." Then he grabbed the bars again. He got two good ones for that, dropped the bars for a second and started tearing up, then grabbed them for the third and final time. He was literally crying when I left, and yelling after me "WHY WON'T YOU JUST WAIT FOR THE POLICE TO COME?" Because, @sshole, I built this bike from scratch with deductions from my meager paycheck, and I know it's not your beer and budmobile. Oh, and my commissioned paycheck depends on moving work, not indulging the whims of smarmy @ssholes who don't know what their own bike looks like. I felt mildly bad about it later in the day and asked a couple of bike cops in the Pike Place Market whether they thought I had done the right thing. After I told the whole story (and it was the WHOLE story), they both busted out laughing and said if I knew it was mine, he was essentially trying to steal it so it was all good. They rode away still laughing... There's a lesson to be learned from all this, though: if you try to recover a "stolen" bike by force, make sure you know it's actually yours (or your buddy's, or whatever)!


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i actually just got jack last night
someone broke in to my garage and stole me dads specialized hardrock and my ironhorse yakuza
they actually ditched my dads hardrock down the street for some reason and onl got mine
i completely feel like **** right now.totally ruined the superbowl


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

i had a situation like evil4bc but the white "gangster" kids on the other side of the street said the shovel i was carrying was theirs. they didnt even notice the $1,700 blackmarket i was riding.


----------



## Symr00 (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't been in that situation, but I carry a concealed handgun. As with being jacked in a car, it's easier to just ride away.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

dude that video is freaked... Theres police everywhere trying to fight so called terrorism, and they don't even notice a bike getting stolen? **** dude.

Formerbmx... if you find the guy, steal a load of his crap. Thats what my dad teached me to do.


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

The video... well if you see someone stealing a bike and approach tem they are 3 responses 

(1) the thief runs away and everyone is happy..
(2) the guy says its my bike and key broke in lock lost my keys other plausable excuse..
(3) the thief pulls out a knife gun and gets you for interfeiring is it worth risking..

but yeah my mtb got knicked a few weeks ago outside train station locked up with cctv facing the bike sheds a carpark and ticket office who would all have being able to see what was happening, havent seen it yet but the insurance man was nice and i have a new bike since and am riding it a lot more also fixed my flaton my £5.00 2nd hand road bike so i can leave this unlocked and no one would want to take it its a bag of crap... 

As for bike jacking i had a bmx knicked i left it out side a newsagents for 30 seconds and diddnt lock it up (customized bmx so easily recognizable in the future) a few weeks later walking thru a dodgy area (i had no wheels so had to be walking) saw a young teenage lad on the bike riding close to me so stuck my arm out and closelined him i then peddled like hell to the police station to inform i had just found my bike in the 'bushes' and tht they could close the fileon the missing bike, so bike jackings can be good sometimes..


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Strauss said:


> I had a bunch of kids ask how much my bike was and I told them not much it was a huffy. This was a bad bad end of town on an old forgotten skatepark.
> 
> They were acting really suspicious. It's a very bad neighborhood but I always figured I was down there enough to be recognized, and people wouldn't mess with me.
> 
> ...


Why was it needless to say that you got shot at?


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

About the video... it doesn't seem like the cameras were very hidden. The bolt cutter one looks legit, but the other two, it seems like passers-by could see the cameras. 

Especially in the one with the hack-saw. You can see a tripod leaning on the light post when he rides away. 

With that said, you probably would get the same results with hidden cameras. I wouldn't be too excited about confronting a thief, especially a bald guy! 

I'd call the police for sure, though.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

I've had 2 really nice bikes stolen over the years. I got my redemption one year though, sorta. Somebody stole my little bros crappy gt one summer a while back, then a few weeks later while hanging out on a friends front porch, along rides the thief on my bros bike, only he had attached what may have been the gayest horn to the handlebars, and proceeded to honk as he saw us, smiling like he was a pimp with the horn or something....... not aware in the least that big brother was watching (me). My friend and I watched in disbelief as he rode by, then we jumped in my car. I sped up and slammed on my brakes as I pulled up to him, he immediately had the look of terror on his face as we both got out of the car, he then threw the bike down and took off like a track star. 

Classic, especially when we saw him school after summer was over


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

well done seams that being above the law works as the police never find your bike even with cctv footage of the guy stealing it nice to know others have had some of there bikes back too


----------



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

> Maybe it is your racism that leads you to believe you are about to be a victim?


What color is the sky in your world?

I've had some one try once in wheeling wv. The kid was talking to me while I was riding my 20" with a bunch of skaters. He kept asking to "try my bike out" and grabbing the top of my bars. I kept saying "no way man, just built these wheels" or anything I could think of just trying to make an excuse for him to go away. Turns out after he left one of the kids told me he's known for stealing stuff of the expensive nature and already said something to the other guys about wanting my bike and asking about who I was or where I was from ( I lived 100 miles away at the time and went to see my girl at school)

Anyhow it happens. White, black, hispanic. Thieves don't come in one color!


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been robbed at gun point for my go ped once- my buddy got hit in the head with a gun, and almost bike jacked 6 times. the last time was 2 month ago when three guys were waiting at the end of a pathway in a park I always go through. I now carry a knife on me everywhere I go, and be sure to stay away from more than a gathering of two suspicious people. Although I see contstant bike jacking in long beach in broad day light. these days I dont ride any of my expensive bikes outside a 2 block radius. Its just too risky after all my encounters.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Cure for theft= paint your bike to look like clown vomit. No one will want it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Mudmanner said:


> I've robbed at gun point for my go ped once- my buddy got hit in the head with a gun, and almost bike jacked 6 times. the last time was 2 month ago when three guys were waiting at the end of a pathway in a park I always go through. I now carry a knife on me everywhere I go, and be sure to stay away from more than a gathering of two suspicious people. Although I see contstant bike jacking in long beach in broad day light. these days I dont ride any of my expensive bikes outside a 2 block radius. Its just too risky after all my encounters.


Great. Stab somebody. Get assault with a deadly weapon. Go to jail. Awesome idea. Better yet, stab somebody that looks suspicious and had absolutely no intentions of taking your bike. Just because somebody is standing somewhere doesn't mean they give a sh!t about you or your bike. It's not getting bike jacked or almost bike jacked.

I carry a knife too, it's never used to harm or threaten somebody. It's for PRACTICAL uses.

Unless your life was in immediate danger, you aren't talking your way out of stabbing somebody.

Get renters insurance or some other insurance to cover your bikes. If somebody wants your bike and is going to harm you, give it to them. Call the police, file a report, call the insurance company, get a check.

I'm all for getting in a fight... but there are some instances where it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Great. Stab somebody. Get assault with a deadly weapon. Go to jail. Awesome idea. Better yet, stab somebody that looks suspicious and had absolutely no intentions of taking your bike. Just because somebody is standing somewhere doesn't mean they give a sh!t about you or your bike. It's not getting bike jacked or almost bike jacked.
> 
> I carry a knife too, it's never used to harm or threaten somebody. It's for PRACTICAL uses.
> 
> ...


haha sorry, I didn't mean to imply I would stab someone.
turns out I left out a particular word in my last post, I meant "I've BEEN robbed at gun point for my go ped once"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I may have misunderstood Mudmanner. My apologies. He is not a knife-wielding, pedestrian-stabbing, madman.


----------

